# Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell

Meldungen vom Vormonat:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332967







Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).


*TICKER:​ Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017​*

*Alz-Angler: Geldstrafe nach Probewurf*
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/alz-angler-geldstrafe-nach-probewurf-9411957.html

*"SCHWIEGERTOCHTER GESUCHT": ANZEIGE WEGEN TIERQUÄLEREI!
**http://intouch.wunderweib.de/schwiegertochter-gesucht-anzeige-wegen-tierquaelerei-77142.html*

*Freizeitangler schreckt die Kälte nicht*
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...eitangler-schreckt-die-Kaelte-nicht-311608642

*Angler lauschen Bode-Symposium*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oschersleben/initiative-angler-lauschen-bode-symposium

Schweizer Studie: Forellenbesatz sinnvoll und richtig für Fischerei


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333727

Müll im Meer - Ostsee-Fische schlucken nicht mehr Plastik als früher


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333730

Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333735


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Kritischer Kormoranbestand am Chiemsee*
https://www.berchtesgadener-anzeige...kormoranbestand-am-chiemsee-_arid,372984.html

*Ende der Schonzeit: Dem Hecht geht es an den Kragen*
https://www.landbote.ch/hechte-im-zuerichsee-sind-bald-vogelfrei/story/11101615

*Warten auf Antwort vom Umweltminister*
https://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsc...ort-vom-umweltminister_a_50,0,1072000455.html

*Hat dieser Mann Dresdens Hobby-Angler um ihr Geld betrogen?*
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/dr...rperverletzung-schizophren-eingestellt-389879

*Ehrengalerie sucht neues Trophäen-Foto*
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/be...lerie-sucht-neues-trophaeen-foto-9414089.html

*Gerd Krohn ist erneut Anglerkönig*
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/gerd-krohn-ist-erneut-anglerkoenig.html

*Neues Dorfzentrum im Sommer fertig*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...entrum-im-sommer-fertig-21029-art1589690.html

Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln? 70 oder 130 Tagessätze, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333757

Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333774


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

Heute am Sonntag "dünne" Nachrichten/Meldungslage....

*Bei Nürnberg: Leblose Person aus Main-Donau-Kanal geborgen*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/nu...us-main-donau-kanal-geborgen;art88523,3057487

*Video: Erlebnis Meeresangeln Ostsee in Schleswig- Holstein

*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333822


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Angelsportverein zeichnet Mitglieder aus*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ar...ein-zeichnet-mitglieder-aus;art154303,3059502

N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333836

*Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida Keys*


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333834

*Wie weit habt ihr es zu eurem Lieblings/Stamm-Angelladen?*


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333838

Wer hat auch Biber am Gewässer??


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256253


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Peter Knapp siegt mit Abstand*
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...er-knapp-siegt-mit-abstand-_arid,1160205.html

*Anglerparty mit Siegerehrung*
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/anglerparty-mit-siegerehrung.html

*Wo ist der Angler?*
https://www.nordkurier.de/pasewalk/wo-ist-der-angler-0430588512.html

*POL-ANK: Wo ist der Angler?*
https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108768/3805578

*Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz: PETA zeigt Angler aus Ostfriesland an*
https://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-...zeigt-angler-aus-ostfriesland-an#.WiY9glXiaM8

*Ein Musiker mit Haltung und Freunden in Stuttgart*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....art.f08e97f0-23df-4cfb-ae2e-e17c05f468ec.html

"Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333896

Usertest: Favorite Impulse IMP-832L-T
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333858


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Petri Heil: 216 neue Fischerinnen und Fischer im Kreis Borken*
http://madeinbocholt.de/petri-heil-216-neue-fischerinnen-und-fischer-im-kreis-borken/

*Wenig Neues im Jubiläumsjahr bei den „Prözler Anglern"*
http://www.main-echo.de/unser-echo/gruppen/ASV-Dorfprozelten;verein0,2633,B::art293497,5283351

*Herbstversammlung beim Angelverein Neuenhaus*
http://www.ems-vechte-news.de/herbstversammlung-beim-angelverein-neuenhaus/

*DeineTierwelt auf der Pferd & Jagd 2017 in Hannover*
https://magazin.deine-tierwelt.de/deinetierwelt-auf-der-pferd-jagd-2017-in-hannover/

*Angler befreien Saarufer von Müll*
http://www.wochenspiegelonline.de/news/article/angler-befreien-saarufer-von-muell/

PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333911

Quantum Neuheiten und Katalog 2018 - Vorstellung mit Dietmar Isaiasch und Adrian Prus


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333928


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Diese 16-Jährige will die erste Fischerin vom Müggelsee werden*
https://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/tre...ill-die-erste-fischerin-vom-mueggelsee-werden

*Deutsche Umwelthilfe fordert von Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt nachhaltige Fangquoten und ...*
https://www.presseportal.de/pm/22521/3807895

*Angler möchten Hütte sanieren*
https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...r-moechten-Huette-sanieren-_arid,1123523.html

*Steganlage komplett erneuert*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/steganlage-komplett-erneuert-id18514151.html

*Warum Gerda die Nase gestrichen voll hat*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-die-Nase-gestrichen-voll-hat-id43469146.html

*Fischer angeln zwischen Tampons und WC-Papier*
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschweiz/story/Fischer-angeln-zwischen-Tampons-und-WC-Papier-29981663

*Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333936

Video/3Sat: Aalmassaker durch Wasserkraft - "Blutiger Hindernislauf"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333942

Fliegenfischer mit Herz....... für krebskranke Kinder


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333955

Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333958

Auszeichnungen für Browning, Fin Nor und Radical als beste neue Produkte


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333970


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Finger - und Reusen - weg vom Aal*
http://www.wwf.de/2017/dezember/finger-und-reusen-weg-vom-aal/

*Schollen der Nordsee werden magerer*
https://www.cn-online.de/stadt-land/news/schollen-der-nordsee-werden-magerer.html

*Fischer will Schildkröte von Angelhaken befreien - doch das ist schwieriger als gedacht*
https://www.stern.de/panorama/video...-das-ist-schwieriger-als-gedacht-7777990.html

*Lüchow-Dannenberger Angler verärgert über Pläne, die Aalfangmenge zu halbieren*
http://www.ejz.de/ejz_50_111432000-...t-ber-Plne-die-Aalfangmenge-zu-halbieren.html

*152 neue Petrijünger im Kreis Unna - 12 aus Kamen*
https://www.kamen-web.de/index.php/...-petrijuenger-im-kreis-unna-12-aus-kamen.html

*Wendung im Fall von Viereck : Fahrrad des vermissten Anglers war geklaut*
https://www.nordkurier.de/pasewalk/fahrrad-des-vermissten-anglers-war-geklaut-0730622212.html

*Toter Angler: Polizei geht von Unglück aus*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-Ertrinken;art774,9815031

Wenige Tage vor Entscheidung über Aalangelverbot - Deutsche Umwelthilfe "spielt" jetzt mit und will auch Aalangelverbot


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333603

Dortmund: Die Messe FISCH & ANGEL vermittelt jede Menge praxisnahe Tipps



Jahreskarte von 20 Euro auf 240 Euro - Was ist in Potsdam los?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333988


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Kalender zeigt Welt des Wassers*
https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...ers.a9e36564-2226-41d2-b781-d5b27b5e76ca.html

*Merzdorfer Teich wieder sauber*
https://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/merzdorfer-teich-wieder-sauber-3835439.html

Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334010

Wo angelt ihr lieber: Hässliches Gewässer, viel Fisch? Schönes Gewässer, wenig Fisch?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334021

Aalangelverbot: Anglerverband Niedersachsen macht EU-Politik für Angler und das Angeln!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334025

Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Eingeschleppter Fisch frisst sich auch in Haltern durch*
http://www.dorstenerzeitung.de/Stae...risst-sich-auch-in-Haltern-durch-1235353.html

*Schutzmarke für Balaton-Fisch*
https://www.balaton-zeitung.info/9347/schutzmarke-fuer-balaton-fisch/

*Illegale Fischerei: vermehrt Hafen-Stellnetze kontrolliert*
http://www.focus.de/regional/hambur...hafen-stellnetze-kontrolliert_id_7959623.html

*Angler sehen sich als Anwälte des Aals*
https://www.weser-kurier.de/region/...gler-wollen-aale-schuetzen-_arid,1678145.html

Baden-Württemberg: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben in Schulen für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglerschutz


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334048

Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323108

Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334052

Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Der Stint ist da: An den Küsten beginnt die Saison*
https://www.abendblatt.de/region/ni...ist-da-An-den-Kuesten-beginnt-die-Saison.html

*Ballon fliegt fast bis nach Erfurt*
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...liegt-fast-bis-nach-erfurt-_arid,1163785.html

Video: Warum man Hechte Raubfische nennt...


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334081

Ein Plädoyer für Angelanlagen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334079


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Massenweise dicke Brocken*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1624376/

*Deutschland stemmt sich in EU gegen Aal-Fangverbot*
http://unternehmen-heute.de/news.php?newsid=471770

*Angler bieten Forellen an*
https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...-Angler-bieten-Forellen-an-_arid,1128160.html

*Abwasser statt Schwimmbadwasser?*
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art3999,5300409

*Tjark Reimers ist Jugend-Anglerkönig*
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/tjark-reimers-ist-jugend-anglerkoenig.html

*Mega-Welle reißt Angler ins Meer - Suchaktion läuft*
https://mallorcamagazin.com/nachric...lle-rei-angler-ins-meer-suchaktion-lauft.html

EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334125

Der Stint ist da - Saison beginnt. Wird es diesmal besser?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334120

Gummiköder selbst gießen - und die fangen!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325752

Video: Der frühe Hecht frisst den Vogel


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334151


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Marteria auf „Roswell“-Tour in Frankfurt*
https://www.op-online.de/region/fra...eria-tour-roswell-tour-frankfurt-9442347.html

*Umweltdelikte am Badesee konsequent verfolgen*
https://www.gmuender-tagespost.de/account/login/?aid=1633473

*Forellen-Projekt ist blockiert*
https://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/aargau/wyna-suhre/forellen-projekt-ist-blockiert-131993576

*Aalfangverbot? Für Fischer Jaudzim unvorstellbar*
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...r-Jaudzim-unvorstellbar,aalfangverbot100.html

*Triebeser hat sich dem Angeln verschrieben*
http://greiz.otz.de/web/greiz/start...er-hat-sich-dem-Angeln-verschrieben-293136315

ASVHH konnte endlich beim DAFV kündigen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334194

EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen? Nachfrage bei und Antworten der Verbände


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334158

Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334156

Grosser Conger in Westfünen/Kleiner Belt - 30 Kilo


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334175

Wie finanziert Ihr euer Hobby Angeln??


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329088


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Aalen entlang der Weser geht es schlechter*
http://www.lz.de/lippe/detmold/2200...Weser-geht-es-schlechter.html?em_cnt=22004167

*Biotopgewässer zwischen Nienburg und Altenburg Nur Müll und Schlamm *
https://www.mz-web.de/salzlandkreis...-und-altenburg-nur-muell-und-schlamm-29286524

*Mehr Hering und kein generelles Aal-Fangverbot*
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/mehr-hering-und-kein-generelles-aal-fangverbot-100.html

*Markus Färber: Wir sind alle nur Amateure*
http://www.blick-aktuell.de/Berichte/Markus-Faerber-Wir-sind-alle-nur-Amateure-303720.html

*Nach dem Sturm geht auf Mallorca die Suche nach dem vermissten Angler weiter*
http://www.mallorcazeitung.es/lokales/2017/12/12/sturm-geht-mallorca-suche-vermissten/56248.html

*Landschaftspark mit gut gefülltem Kalender für das Jahr 2018*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...tem-kalender-fuer-das-jahr-2018-aid-1.7264187

Viele und große Aale geangelt - Video aus alten Zeiten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334203

Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334207


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Was am Hochrhein vor 25, 50, 75 und 100 Jahren alles geschah*
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/ho...nd-100-Jahren-alles-geschah;art372623,9540396

*Karpfenkalender 2018: Völlig meSCHUPPE! Nackte Frauen posieren mit Karpfen*
http://www.news.de/reisen-und-leben...-angler-nackte-frauen-posieren-mit-karpfen/1/

*Weihnachtsfeier der Angler*
http://badlobenstein.otz.de/web/bad...specific/Weihnachtsfeier-der-Angler-432326953

*Zischup: Entspannt mit Angelrute in der Hand*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schuelertexte/entspannt-mit-angelrute-in-der-hand--146622740.html

Wir sind alle nur Amateure - Jugendwart über Jugendarbeit


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334249

365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334260

Video: 400 Pfund Fisch beim "Streetfishing"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334274


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Grüne sprechen sich gegen Netzgehege im Bodensee aus*
https://www.suedkurier.de/nachricht...-Netzgehege-im-Bodensee-aus;art417930,9541626

*Fischereiverband vergibt Forschungsstipendium*
https://www.dervinschger.it/de/news/fischereiverband-vergibt-forschungsstipendium-2092

*Schwarzangler räumen den Feuersee leer*
http://www.marbacher-zeitung.de/inh...eer.f5a8d3dc-dc29-4165-b4a5-db10b6cbf7cc.html

*Geschick beim Angeln und Feingefühl wurden belohnt*
http://www.blick-aktuell.de/Berichte/Geschick-beim-Angeln-und-Feingefuehl-wurden-belohnt-304309.html

*MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/MDR-S...ALT/Video?bcastId=7545148&documentId=48420932

*Erholung pur in einem Winterwunderland*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/1634111/

Pressemeldung: (OVG LSA) Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist rechtmäßig



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334292

Etwas tun oder der Natur ihren Lauf lassen? Biotopgewässer zwischen Nienburg und Altenburg: Nur Müll und Schlamm


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334298

Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee Schleswig-Holstein zeigt, warum Meeresangeln so schön ist


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334309


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Streit um Verbotszonen Neue Kampagne soll Lust aufs Angeln machen*
https://www.google.de/alerts#2:2

*Einfach angeln gehen*
https://www.n-tv.de/leute/essen/Einfach-angeln-gehen-article20179498.html

*Ehrenamtskarte NRW für drei Angler aus Schermbeck*
https://www.nrz.de/staedte/wesel-ha...r-drei-angler-aus-schermbeck-id212865749.html

Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334340

Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit


https://www.anglerboard.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

Tatsächlich im Bereich Angeln und Angler heute morgen keine neuen Meldungen aus den allgemeinen Medien.

Daher nur unsere Meldung:

Ehrenamtskarte NRW für drei Angler aus Schermbeck


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334358


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Lachs mit Tannennadeln*
https://bnn.de/lokales/hardt/lachs-mit-tannennadeln

*Zeitzer Angler setzen Fische in Hainbergsee*
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Altenburg/Zeitzer-Angler-setzen-Fische-in-Hainbergsee

Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334375

Video: Waller mit der Stippe



Angeljahr 2017 - Wie ist es bei euch gelaufen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334392


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Kuseys Anglern fehlt ein Kassenwart*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/vorstandswahl-kuseys-anglern-fehlt-ein-kassenwart

*Angler wegen Quälens von Ködern angeklagt*
https://www.vn.at/lokal/2017/12/19/angler-wegen-quaelens-von-koedern-angeklagt.vn

*30 Kilo-Wels gefangen und wieder zurückgeworfen: Angler muss 200 Euro Strafe zahlen*
https://www.google.com/url?rct=j&sa...ZTpERQ&usg=AFQjCNG4oKgosqDPI-xEcn74UWzXYOyRVA

*Lebhafte Diskussionen während der Jahreshauptversammlung des Fischereivereins*
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...auptversammlung-fischereivereins-9462440.html

*Einen 1,43 Meter langen Wels überlistet*
https://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-...angen-wels-ueberlistet_a_50,0,1694203999.html

Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334417

Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334428


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Abgefischt: 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*
https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/abgefischt-500-kilo-karpfen-geklaut-id18620381.html

*Tolle Kalender für zahlreiche Schulklassen im Landkreis*
https://www.wochenblatt.de/kultur/d...der-fuer-zahlreiche-schulklassen-im-landkreis

*Enttäuschte Fischer*
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/norwe...te-fischer.795.de.html?dram:article_id=406106

Von Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sichtbar


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334455


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*„Nun gibt es zu Weihnachten reichlich Fisch*
https://live.goslarsche.de/post/vie...en/Nun-gibt-es-zu-Weihnachten-reichlich-Fisch

*Nackte im Dezember – Und Bilder aus der Tierhölle*
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/suche/det...mber-Und-Bilder-aus-der-Tierhoelle-1497416262

*Mit 1,70-Meter-Fisch gekämpft*
https://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/...pft.a3c54e41-4831-40d9-8a14-a466c9701536.html

*Beim Angeln ist Schluss mit Harmonie*
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/sport/l...urg/beim-angeln-schluss-harmonie-9470130.html

*Stichling ist Fisch des Jahres 2018 *
http://www.maz-online.de/Thema/Specials/F/Fisch-des-Jahres/Stichling-ist-Fisch-des-Jahres-2018

Video mit Dorschen auf der Jagd - Tolle Unterwasseraufnahmen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334488

Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334492


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Andrang beim Karpfenverkauf in Artern*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...rang-beim-Karpfenverkauf-in-Artern-1194284494

*Der blinde Angler vom Oybaum-See*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/kleve/der-blinde-angler-vom-oybaum-see-aid-1.7284565

*Wasserleiche an der Küste Mallorcas gefunden*
http://www.mallorca-ok.de/wasserleiche-an-der-kueste-mallorcas-gefunden/

*Daniel Altmaier: „Am Wasser kann ich am besten entspannen“*
http://www.tennismagazin.de/interview/daniel-altmaier-am-wasser-kann-ich-am-besten-entspannen/

*Forellenzucht Berkatal Jan Stengel angeln Angel Forellen*
https://www.lokalo24.de/lokales/wer...al-stengel-angeln-angel-forellen-9469590.html

Warum geht ihr eigentlich angeln?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334520

PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendung an


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334547


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Schwieriges Jahr für die Ostseefischer*
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...orden/Schwieriges-Jahr-fuer-die-Ostseefischer

*Fischerei: Kutter- und Küstenfischer bilanzieren durchwachsenes Jahr*
https://www.focus.de/regional/meckl...lanzieren-durchwachsenes-jahr_id_8082651.html

*Leiche von vermisstem belgischen Angler geborgen*
http://www.mallorcazeitung.es/lokal...misstem-belgischen-angler-geborgen/56562.html

*Auf diese Veranstaltungen können sich Besucher 2018 freuen*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...-messen-2018-im-landschaftspark-aid-1.7283456

Warum Angeln für Tennisspieler wichtig ist? Angehender Tennisprofi Altmaier berichtet


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334555

*Geschmacksvorlieben von Fischen*


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327904


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

Zu Weihnachten keine neuen Nachrichten..

In diesem Sinne:
Besinnliche und fröhliche Weihnacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

Viele neue Nachrichten gibt es nicht - aber immerhin:

*Leidenschaftlicher Angler fängt Traum-Hecht *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Leidenschaftlicher-Angler-faengt-Traum-Hecht

Dazu unsere Artikel:
Angler vs "Schützer": Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334591

Spinnfischen: Mehr und größere Waller mit kleinen Ködern?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334592

Mit dem Futterboot auf Raubfisch!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334587


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Köderfisch light*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/koederfisch-light/

*Biosphärenreservat Niedersächsische Elbtalaue: Eine Karte für Angler*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/eine-karte-fuer-angler-id18662371.html

Video: Aggressive Hechte? Mehr als vorsichtig!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334614

Raubfischfänge über Weihnachten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363&page=172

Interview mit Dietmar Isaiasch - welches Vorfach zum Raubfischangeln?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334622


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Aus dem Teich frisch auf den Tisch*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsl...em-teich-frisch-auf-den-tisch-id18670176.html

*Rasante Familienkomödie in der Kirnberghalle*
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/kr...moedie-in-der-Kirnberghalle;art372461,9554903

*Angler bestohlen*
https://polizei.brandenburg.de/pressemeldung/angler-bestohlen/871071

*Pole mit Katze überlebt Irrfahrt*
https://www.schweizerbauer.ch/vermischtes/allerlei/pole-mit-katze-ueberlebt-irrfahrt-39595.html

*Anglerglück: Australier fangen trächtigen Drei-Meter-Hai – VIDEO*
https://de.sputniknews.com/panorama/20171227318866701-anglerglueck-hai-fangen-australien-video/

*Karpfen, du bist ein toller Hecht!*
http://www.superillu.de/liebeserklaerung-den-karpfen

Biosphärenreservat Niedersächsische Elbtalaue: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334633


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Angler ziehen mäßige Fisch-Bilanz*
https://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1627648/

*Fischerei in Lungern: Jährlich werden über 17'000 Patente abgegeben*
http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachr...-ueber-17-000-patente-abgegeben;art95,1171730

*Angelverbot macht Kutter-Betreibern zu schaffen*
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...er-Betreibern-zu-schaffen,angelkutter100.html

*Fischer und Jäger sind nicht zu bremsen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Jaeger-sind-nicht-zu-bremsen-id43670146.html

Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334654

Der Karpfen in der Boulevardpresse: Karpfen, du bist ein toller Hecht


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334656

Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334668


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Ein Jahr neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung: Angler hätten lieber eine Lösung wie in Sachsen-Anhalt.*
http://www.tlz.de/web/zgt/leben/det...ung-zum-Schutz-von-Fisch-und-Vogel-1259278868

*Forellenanlage startet im Frühjahr wieder durch*
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Potsdam-Mittelmark/Forellenanlage-startet-im-Fruehjahr-wieder-durch

*Kleines Hochwasser bringt viele Quappen*
https://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1627717/

Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter wg. Angelverboten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334672


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Dezember 2017*

*Angler in Zelt erstickt / Steiermark heute vom 30.12.2017 um 19.00 Uhr / ORF TVthek*
http://tvthek.orf.at/profile/Steier...ute/13959366/Angler-in-Zelt-erstickt/14207532

*Bilanz der umstrittenen Verordnung zum Schutz von Fisch und Vogel*
http://www.tlz.de/web/zgt/leben/det...ung-zum-Schutz-von-Fisch-und-Vogel-1259278868

*Einbruch in eine Fischerhütte*
https://www.focus.de/regional/bayer...inbruch-in-eine-fischerhuette_id_8167022.html


----------

